# EQ for Subwoofers after Parasound P7



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Is it possible to use any of the MiniDSP units with Dirac capability between a Parasound P7 and a subwoofer? The P7 has no HDMI inputs or outputs. Are any of you aware of any means to use an equalizer with and analog preamp/processor?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes. If all you want to EQ is the subwoofer, the 2 channel analog in/out unit, DDRC-22A. will work: http://www.minidsp.com/dirac-series/ddrc-22a


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Yes. If all you want to EQ is the subwoofer, the 2 channel analog in/out unit, DDRC-22A. will work: http://www.minidsp.com/dirac-series/ddrc-22a


Kal, I am thinking about using an Oppo 105D with a Parasound P7 or a Nuforce MCA-18. All the other processors in my price range, like the Emotiva XMC-1 and Marantz AV7702, use DACs that are much less capable than those in the Oppo 105D. Do you think using the DDRC-22A with the Oppo 105D and Nuforce MCA-18 or the Parasound P7, and just EQ the subwoofer, would be a reasonable thing to do relative to going with my Oppo 93 and either the Marantz processor with Audyssey XT32 or the Emotiva with Dirac? I guess I am wondering if Dirac can can overcome the disadvantage of a DSD1793 DAC vs an ES9018 DAC. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

fbczar said:


> Kal, I am thinking about using an Oppo 105D with a Parasound P7 or a Nuforce MCA-18. All the other processors in my price range, like the Emotiva XMC-1 and Marantz AV7702, use DACs that are much less capable than those in the Oppo 105D. Do you think using the DDRC-22A with the Oppo 105D and Nuforce MCA-18 or the Parasound P7, and just EQ the subwoofer, would be a reasonable thing to do relative to going with my Oppo 93 and either the Marantz processor with Audyssey XT32 or the Emotiva with Dirac? I guess I am wondering if Dirac can can overcome the disadvantage of a DSD1793 DAC vs an ES9018 DAC. Any advice would be appreciated.


I cannot comment on the specifics but, imho, the differences between comparable resolution DACs are small compared to the difference between good room EQ and none......on all channels.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Could you explain the differences between Dirac and Audyssey XT32? Have you had enough experience yet with Atmos to say whether or not it would have as profound and positive an effect as good room EQ?

Thanks for your opinion on room EQ. It is very helpful.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

fbczar said:


> Could you explain the differences between Dirac and Audyssey XT32?


You are asking for a lot. It is hard to encapsulate these two, let along compare them since there is no single piece of equipment that runs both. I have reviewed both but, of course, in different contexts. There are, also, many comments on both (and some comparisons) on AVVSForum and on Computeraudiophile. 



> Have you had enough experience yet with Atmos to say whether or not it would have as profound and positive an effect as good room EQ?


Frankly, I do not have much interest in ATMOS because I doubt it will have much impact of music reproduction.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> You are asking for a lot. It is hard to encapsulate these two, let along compare them since there is no single piece of equipment that runs both. I have reviewed both but, of course, in different contexts. There are, also, many comments on both (and some comparisons) on AVVSForum and on Computeraudiophile. Frankly, I do not have much interest in ATMOS because I doubt it will have much impact of music reproduction.


Fair enough. My major concern related to my question about the importance of Dirac room EQ and you answered that. Many reviews speak to the sound quality of the Oppo 105D and to the effects of different types of room EQ, but before now I have not seen anyone willing to draw a comparison of the relative importance of a DAC vs room EQ. For those trying to choose equipment through reviews, because they have no chance to listen, like me, you and the members of this forum make a big difference.


----------

